# changes in color of fur



## mitzi (May 15, 2011)

I have a three-year old female red-nose that has a weird darkening of her fur on her back. It almost looks as if something was spilled on her. This occured about the same time she was given her 4th dose of comfortis.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

mitzi said:


> I have a three-year old female red-nose that has a weird darkening of her fur on her back. It almost looks as if something was spilled on her. This occured about the same time she was given her 4th dose of comfortis.


What is comfortis? Flea and tick prevention?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Can you post pictures? Some dogs do change colors and it starts in patches. for example I have a male who is 12 months and he was a really light fawn color. He is blowing coat and now a deep red is coming through in patches as the old hair falls out. Is she shedding?


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

It sounds to me like he's referring to the hackel? Is it a darker stripe that goes along the spine?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> It sounds to me like he's referring to the hackel? Is it a darker stripe that goes along the spine?


The dorsal stripe that is on some dogs is what you are referring to but it does not just show up one day. When younger it can fade away or become really noticeable, I have never heard of one showing up at 3 years old. But of course I never say never, everytime I do something proves me wrong.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Can you post pictures? Some dogs do change colors and it starts in patches. for example I have a male who is 12 months and he was a really light fawn color. He is blowing coat and now a deep red is coming through in patches as the old hair falls out. Is she shedding?


Dosia did this when he was younger too. He went lighter instead of darker though and now the stripe down his back is much more noticeable.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Most of my puppies were born with dark dorsal stripes but they all faded as they got older. Funny how they really change colors as they grow.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That is funny. When we first got Dosia he was around 9 weeks. He was almost completely black except he had a little bit of reddish tint on his head only. Then as her grew he got much lighter and his dorsal stripe really came out, and the reddish tint ran through out his whole body.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> The dorsal stripe that is on some dogs is what you are referring to but it does not just show up one day. When younger it can fade away or become really noticeable, I have never heard of one showing up at 3 years old. But of course I never say never, everytime I do something proves me wrong.


I just thought maybee he never noticed before or something.:rofl:


----------

